
Craig Wright files copyright claim for Bitcoin white paper - okket
https://decryptmedia.com/7124/craig-wright-claims-patent-for-bitcoin-white-paper
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19970755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19970755)

